
As Silicon Valley Gets ‘Crazy,’ Midwest Beckons Tech Investors - QAPereo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/19/technology/midwest-tech-startups.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
coldacid
This is long overdue. I'm glad to see that funders are finally paying
attention to what's happening away from the coasts, in places that _need_
support and investment to grow.

